# Bixolon printer SPP-R300 alignment format



## alvinpikit (Jan 14, 2014)

How can i implement same row alignment of my text label for payment align left and it's value to right align? here's my code. is there a function from the SDK of bixolon SPP-R300 and how can i implement it. Thanks.


Here's my code


JPOSprinting.mBixolonPrinter.printText("TOTAL AMOUNT PAID",alignmentLeft , textAttributeNormal, BixolonPrinter.TEXT_SIZE_HORIZONTAL1, false);
JPOSprinting.mBixolonPrinter.printText(AmtPd +"\n", alignmentRight,textAttributeNormal, BixolonPrinter.TEXT_SIZE_HORIZONTAL1, false);


----------

